# flats cat or redfish line



## greengofishing (Mar 29, 2008)

I fish some very shallow water (nine mile hole) where a person can get into a lot of trouble if the boat they are fishing either won't run shallow enough or get up if someone shuts down for a drift. I have fished this place for years and have only seen majek redfish lines and a shallow sport skooter from time to time. I have also seen airboats. 

I have heard a lot of hype about flats cat and what it is supposedly capable of. I believe that it will outperform a redfish line when it comes to running across chop. I also believe that they are faster and can run as shallow. But, does anyone have any first hand knowledge of these boats capabilites when it comes to getting up and out of very shallow water? I have planted my 21 on a few occassions and on some, started to sweat that my boat and I were going to spend some time in the hole until a higher tide. But, I have to credit the boat and my t.r.p. yamaha that I've gotten up every time. Of course, me, the boat and all my gear were completely covered in sand and mud.
A true testimite to how well these boats stack up in shallow waters.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I know my cat handles chop waaaaaaaay better than i ever expected, as long as you can quarter into it. It hates to go stait into the waves. Its the 18'6" and has been across aransas with no problems. I didnt get a drop of water on me, although it is raised platform which does help. Will NOT be faster. With the F115 we can run about 35 with 2 people, 40 gals of fuel, and gear. There is ALOT of aluminum work on there as well. Very easy boat to wade or drift from. I havent run it super shallow, but have taken the diversion channel when the tide was out enough to see more mudbanks then i ever thought were there.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

You got to think about the ride to the hole also.......crossing baffin, running the landcut.
I think a cat hull would be a better choice to handle rough water


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

greengofishing said:


> I fish some very shallow water (nine mile hole) where a person can get into a lot of trouble if the boat they are fishing either won't run shallow enough or get up if someone shuts down for a drift. I have fished this place for years and have only seen majek redfish lines and a shallow sport skooter from time to time. I have also seen airboats.
> 
> I have heard a lot of hype about flats cat and what it is supposedly capable of. I believe that it will outperform a redfish line when it comes to running across chop. I also believe that they are faster and can run as shallow. But, does anyone have any first hand knowledge of these boats capabilites when it comes to getting up and out of very shallow water? I have planted my 21 on a few occassions and on some, started to sweat that my boat and I were going to spend some time in the hole until a higher tide. But, I have to credit the boat and my t.r.p. yamaha that I've gotten up every time. Of course, me, the boat and all my gear were completely covered in sand and mud.
> A true testimite to how well these boats stack up in shallow waters.


I sometimes just do the "donut" manuver and my 21'FC jumps up just fine. Still need about 12" or slightly less if in mud even to do this. I love my mine- it is a pretty good all purpose boat. It is indeed dry and smooth. But a speed demon it is not.


----------



## gulfraider06 (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a 21' with a TRP and don't believe there could be a better combo. I shut down one time on a sand bar where it wasn't quite floating (roughly 6" on hard sand). I put the hammer down and it popped right up. It's pretty nice to be able to cross some good chop and still be able to run as skinny as anything else out there.


----------



## Eastwood (Jul 20, 2004)

*Flats Cat 18'6*

I have a FC 18'6 and agree with the comments here. If you quarter into the chop it "dances" across the waves on the pontoons. I couldn't believe it the first time I ran it across the mouth of Baffin....dry too.

Not the fastest boat in the world, but I suppose you have to sacrifice somewhere.

With regard to 9-mile hole, I posted the msg below yesterday and was looking for some guidance:

--------------------
Subj: Tips for fishing 9-mile hole?

I ran from Baffin down to the second cut into 9-mile and noticed the "no prop" signs (or whatever they said).

How does this work? Do you follow the lane staying b/t the signs until in deeper water.I have a flats boat and would love to do some fly casting back in the hole, but I don't want to screw up and break the rules, destroy habitat, etc...

Any help appreciated.

-Eastwood


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

I like the my 21fc, its proven itself as a stable, great riding, shallow running, and fisherman friendly, I dont have the trp, so i need about a foot of hard sand to get up. I had my prop worked on by Bauman. I really like the dry, smooth quartering the waves thing. Im no hard core anymore, but the boat will get you in and out of some shallow stuff, i used to have to putt out of. The boat is also rock solid, she weighs a bit, but floats wow shallow. If i knew how to upload, i would show a pic. but it says its too big. Overall i am impressed with flats cat.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

See if this works


----------



## greengofishing (Mar 29, 2008)

Actually, I don't cross Baffin at all. I run the east shore pretty much the whole way to the hole. And the land cut is very well wind blocked. The boat would surprise you on how dry it is. It won't handle big chop well at all. But I throttle back on anything greater than 1 foot and it does just fine. It is very dry for a boat of it's design. I pick my days, but I fish Baffin all the time. Just can't fish it when it is real windy. But , I do well enough where I fish that Baffin isn't all that to me anyway.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I have a 21' RFL and I'm willing to bet the boat on hanging with any flats cat out there in the skinny water. Getting up, running, you name it. 

One definate edge the Majek has is quality. I have been on three different FC's an all had fiberglass issues of some sort. Some are probably not a big deal but none of that kind of stuff will be found on a Majek. One of the FC's under belly between the sponsons looked like a shattered windshield from the transom to the bow. No bueno!


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

Skinny Water = Performance
Chop flats cat
Dryness Flats Cat
Speed Majek
Both very good skinny water boats


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

SKINNYME, I own a 17' flatscat and was skeptical myself cuz the name they used to be called was flatscrack, but what swayed me to purchase one was a walk thru in their shop to see how well they were built and was even given a hammer to try and crack their new hulls...these new hulls are literally bullet proof!! They are useing resin filled honeycomb material for the hulls now and they are stout..Quality then (NO) Quality now ( oh yeah ). Smoothest, driest, shallowest I agree and the reasoning behind not having fastest in there well lets just say my cat tops out at 33 mph.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a Shoalwater 21 Cat with a little E-tech 150 out back. Will do 43 mph with 2 adults, tank full of gas, and gear. Will handle rough stuff pretty well. Drifts in about 8 inches and planes in about 5-6. I need about 11-12 inches to get out of anywhere I am at in a moderate to hard bottom. Maybe a little less in s softer bottom. I just do the Left turn deal and get out. I have gone out of about 15 inches in a straight line with no problems at all. What others have posted about taking the waves, chop, or wake quartering towards you is true. Most of the motion of the craft seems to disappear or cancel out as the wave goes in between the pontoons of the boat. The cat design does give you a pretty interesting tug when you hit that throttle from a dead stop. My boat is very stable while drifting as it has a 8'6" wide beam. She is a bit on the heavy side, but by the way she runs you would not know it. I have had my boat for just over 3 months and I am still amazed at what a craft that size will do with that engine and still use less gas than my old and very trusty 90 Yammie.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

RFL all the way.

I just sold my flats cat...it won't touch a rfl in terms of getting up.


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

The 17 foot performs way better than the 18 6 you had trout.......Follow me into the back lakes......Didnt you get a v bottom boat??


----------



## C-EB (Feb 2, 2006)

My family and I have had a 21' FC with a Yamaha 150 for ten years now, and also have a 21' Trans Cat with a 200 Etec for the last 2 years. I prefer the TC over the FC any day. The only issue with the TC is that if you dont have it balanced right in the chop, you'll probably be taking a shower. My TC got up to 48mph last weekend with 2 guys, gear, and full tank of gas, and it was also in about 12" of water. As far as shallow runnnig, you wont be able to beat the RFL with a TRP, but if you want something to take the chop a little better take a look at the TCat. I can run in 3-4" with just me in the Tcat, and jump up in about 6" in mud, but that number would be better with a TRP. After running the Tcat for the last two years, I dont even touch the Fcat, but that is not to say it is a bad boat. I just dont like the way they run as much. One of the best things I like with the Tcat is the turning ability. It doesnt slide around like flat-bottoms, and it doesnt bog down like the Fcat's (I cannot stand how the fcat's turn). 
Here is my break-down:
Shallow water running - RFL
Speed - Trans Cat
Turning capability - Trans Cat
Chop - Trans Cat
Dryness - Flats Cat

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

*RFL v's FC*

So, your question is RFL or FlatsCat. I suppose I will respond to that specific question with fist hand knowledge, not hearsay and mere speculation. With the right prop setup, a FC will get up as shallow as you need. You MIGHT have to do the spin if you are in less than 8-10", depending on bottom structure. I could only imagine what the FC would do with a TRP. I know someone is running one, because they passed me a couple weeks back in Contee Lake. I have a 140 zuke 4 stroke and love the fuel economy. WOT I get right at 40 per GPS. I don't think you want to take that hull much faster as it is just skimming the surface. As far as turning, back off the throttle just a bit, the nose will drop, make your turn, and hammer down again.

It is a very dry boat, comparatively speaking. If you quarter the waves, it will "walk" over them without knocking your molars loose. I can't say exactly how many inches it will run in, because I don't keep a ruler in my back pocket when I'm in route to the honey hole. I can say that I've run over a sandbar that was somewhere between 3-6" deep without dragging bottom. As I was passing through, I looked back and it was a dry bar behind the boat.

I'm not sure I would trade the zuke 4stroke for a TRP. If yamaha does put that TRP lower unit on a F150 in '09, that would be a no brainer.

Hope this helps. By the way, I'm running an '05 21' FC with an '05 DF140 suzuki and CMC jackplate.

Cheers,
Dmax


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

skinnyme....."_I have been on three different FC's an all had fiberglass issues of some sort. Some are probably not a big deal but none of that kind of stuff will be found on a Majek. *One of the FC's under belly between the sponsons looked like a shattered windshield from the transom to the bow.* No bueno!"_

I would like some more information on that boat. Before we bought our Flats Cat we did a lot of research and tire kickin'. The Flats Cat always came out on top for what we were looking for. I did hear that there was a problem with one boat that was left hanging in a inproperly set-u sling for a year but that was all. What year were the boats that had fiberglass issues and what were they? I'm not doubting you... but just curious. gb


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

galv bay you fishing this weekend?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

My 17' Flatscat is built like a tank. In the six years I've been running it, from Venice to Baffin, it's been through hell....and I have NO hull issues.
It's perfect for what i do 95% of the time.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

galvbay said:


> skinnyme....."_I have been on three different FC's an all had fiberglass issues of some sort. Some are probably not a big deal but none of that kind of stuff will be found on a Majek. *One of the FC's under belly between the sponsons looked like a shattered windshield from the transom to the bow.* No bueno!"_
> 
> I would like some more information on that boat. Before we bought our Flats Cat we did a lot of research and tire kickin'. The Flats Cat always came out on top for what we were looking for. I did hear that there was a problem with one boat that was left hanging in a inproperly set-u sling for a year but that was all. What year were the boats that had fiberglass issues and what were they? I'm not doubting you... but just curious. gb


Gbay,

I can't give you a whole lot of detail because I didn't own any of the boats. The one with the cracking between the sponsons was sitting on a trailer at my buddies house in POC. I was checking out the tunnel design and noticed all of the cracking. It looked horrible. If you are dead set on a cat hull, the trans cat is tought to beat. I've been on several of those and can't say anything bad at all, except for its heavy and hell to unstick. LOL


----------



## texhost (Jun 29, 2006)

I own an older flats cat 21. It is supposed to be from one of the problem years. I love the boat. . . sure it will not win a beauty contest because of its age, but it catches fish and runs really shallow. I think the design of the boat is second to none. I agree the TS is a heavier boat and therefore it is probably smoother heading straight into chop. I believe the TS drafts a little more than the FC. The flats cat is really smooth in all situations other that running straight into chop. I like my 21 fc because I can fish several people if I have to, but I can also handle the boat entirely by myself if I am alone. In my opinion, it is a light boat for its length and beam. 

I am not sure if I will sell my rig or repower it when I necessary. If I sell the entire rig, I will probably just order a new FC 21. 

If you compare a FC to a RFL, I think the RFL might be a tad shallower, but I think the overall performance (crossing bays and staying dry) of the FC is superior to the RFL

sorry for the bable.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

skinnyme said:


> Gbay,
> 
> I can't give you a whole lot of detail because I didn't own any of the boats. The one with the cracking between the sponsons was sitting on a trailer at my buddies house in POC. I was checking out the tunnel design and noticed all of the cracking. It looked horrible. If you are dead set on a cat hull, the trans cat is tought to beat. I've been on several of those and can't say
> 
> I wouldn't base my opinion about everyone of anything on ONE I saw with a problem.....that's a pretty broad brush.


----------



## 2shallow/majek (Jan 8, 2008)

I think you should definately get a flats cat so us Majek owners can keep our private really skinny to ourselves that is just a little further back than your 12 inch hole-shot. We'll fish while yall brag about crossing the bay... hee hee


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

ShaloowMinded said:


> The 17 foot performs way better than the 18 6 you had trout.......Follow me into the back lakes......Didnt you get a v bottom boat??


ok buddy. you'll figure it out one day...


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

C-EB said:


> My family and I have had a 21' FC with a Yamaha 150 for ten years now, and also have a 21' Trans Cat with a 200 Etec for the last 2 years. I prefer the TC over the FC any day. The only issue with the TC is that if you dont have it balanced right in the chop, you'll probably be taking a shower. My TC got up to 48mph last weekend with 2 guys, gear, and full tank of gas, and it was also in about 12" of water. As far as shallow runnnig, you wont be able to beat the RFL with a TRP, but if you want something to take the chop a little better take a look at the TCat. I can run in 3-4" with just me in the Tcat, and jump up in about 6" in mud, but that number would be better with a TRP. After running the Tcat for the last two years, I dont even touch the Fcat, but that is not to say it is a bad boat. I just dont like the way they run as much. One of the best things I like with the Tcat is the turning ability. It doesnt slide around like flat-bottoms, and it doesnt bog down like the Fcat's (I cannot stand how the fcat's turn).
> Here is my break-down:
> Shallow water running - RFL
> Speed - Trans Cat
> ...


Get U some trim tabs (if you don't already have them) and you will not have the balance problem... They like to tell you that you don't need them..............................


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

I fished with a guide out of Corpus several years ago , and when I arrived he was just finishing up rigging a loaner boat he had to borrow due to blowing the hull out of his Majek ! Their great boats , no doubt but **** happens .


----------



## captken (May 18, 2006)

I have a 18ft6inch flatscat. I am a numbers kind of guy, the boat runs max 38 mph gps 115 etech. I fish with the trolling motor down as shallow as 12inches. The boat takes 6 inches in mud 10-12 inches in sand to get up on a plane. Once on a plane the boat runs easy thru 6 inches of water 3 inches with jackplate and trim up running the all out. To run less than 6 inches I have found you run full throttle with the motor out of the water their no steering capability so you have to be able to run in a straight line. The boat runs best with the trims down running at least 20 psi thru the engine and then if you get shallow trim the boat up . I hope this helps. Ken


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

*Flatscat*

I've riddden on both and ended up buying a Flatscat. The Majek with a trp had the best shallow performance. Flatscat ran shallow enough and had a better ride in rough water.


----------



## lbredfish (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll take any Mejak on! 21 FC w/ TRP CAN'T TOUCH THIS!! 48MPH and play with the airboats.


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

I have a 21" FC and my brother-in-law has a 21' RFL. I have a 150 E-TEC and he has a 150 V-MAX. Both boats are pretty equal in speed and fuel econemy. My FC can get up just a little skinnier than his RFL. His RFL is a little faster, but my FC is MUCH, MUCH smoother in choppy water. We can both run in about 3" of water. I would'nt trade my FC for a RFL. But, they are both excellent shallow running boats.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't mean to bring back an old post, but the older FC models had some issues. They are fixed now. I have a 2000 21' w/ a yammaha 150 trp, and now hull issues at all. The boat is rock solid. Honestly, I think the Majek, especially the 21' w/ a trp might run a tad shallower than the FC. Mabye an inch, but not much. I ran through some 3-4" stuff last weekend, never toughed bottom, no mud in the wake. And it was a true 3-4", if I shut down I would have been screwed. And in the open bay, the FC far exeeded my expectations. As long as your quartering, it's a pretty smooth ride, don't get wet, unless a strong wind is just right. And as far as speed, mine runs fully loaded down with 4 people and fuel, everything weighed down, it runs 42 or so. Just me and a light fuel load, i've gotten it to hit 50.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The only issue that dq's a flats cat is it crabs when it drifts. I can't stand to fish from a boat that doesn't drift nose down.

In my rig I can cover in 15 minutes what takes a sideways drifting boat to cover in an hour.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

railbird said:


> The only issue that dq's a flats cat is it crabs when it drifts. I can't stand to fish from a boat that doesn't drift nose down.
> 
> In my rig I can cover in 15 minutes what takes a sideways drifting boat to cover in an hour.


Easy there Speedy Gonzales. Think of the number of fish you drift right over. What's the hurry?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I doubt there are many fish I ever drift over without seeing them. When I'm fishing it's usually less than a foot deep and I can see fish 50 yds in every direction. If I want to go slow I'll drop a drift sock.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

lbredfish said:


> and play with the airboats.


Can you back that up? I accept the challenge.


----------



## LandsEnd (Feb 17, 2013)

I have only been running my 17' Flats Cat about 2 weeks but so far I'm impressed. It is softer in chop than my old 22' Gulf Coast and is as dry. Haven't tested to see how shallow it will get up, but it will get up with the jack plate all the way up which leaves just about 3" of the skeg below the hull. I like the sideways drift. I'm working on balance right now since I added a 24volt riptide and batteries.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

RFL w/ trp


----------



## texasstyle (Aug 22, 2012)

*Rfl trp*

X2 primero

Not sure about running depth but my TRP RFL will get up where a flats cat wishes it could. Or just about any other full size outboard boat for that matter...
TS


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

skinnyme said:


> I have a 21' RFL and I'm willing to bet the boat on hanging with any flats cat out there in the skinny water. Getting up, running, you name it.
> 
> One definate edge the Majek has is quality. I have been on three different FC's an all had fiberglass issues of some sort. Some are probably not a big deal but none of that kind of stuff will be found on a Majek. One of the FC's under belly between the sponsons looked like a shattered windshield from the transom to the bow. No bueno!


I'll second that....by far one of the BEST built boats out there....solid structure, great service, and GREAT family.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll second that too.... An RFL with a TRP will get up a lot skinnier than a flats cat w/ a TRP. But not by a whole, whole lot. W'ere talking mayble 5 inches here. Tops. Now, while running, the two are pretty equal, with the RFL edging it out maybe a little. I've tested mine right next to my buddies RFL TRP and ran over some dry mud, mud puddles.. . you know, back lake stuff. I kept with him no problem. His overheated and I had to swing around and find a 18" hole to pull him up on plane. He was literally sitting in less than 1" of water. But you cannot match the RFL TRP combo for flats getting up ability. Running on the other hand, that's a close one, but I think the RFL still takes it. And not by "a long shot" or "by a mile", like some of you have said, acting like a FC cant jump up in a foot of water or run through 3 inches. That's bull and you know it, or you've never been on one, expecially with a TRP. When some say "by a mile", what they really mean is by and inch or two. Not that big of a difference, but that difference can count. If I didn't venture offshore or out to the jetties so much I'd have a RFL sitting in my driveway instead of the Flats cat.


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

And about the cracks, those were with earlier (90's) models and have been fixed. I have a 2000 and not one crack, solid as a rock. Every boat manufacturer has kinks they have to work out. So just because FC's had hull issues nearly 20 years ago, doesn't mean they do today. The good thing about a FC is you can get an awesomely shallow running boat (w/ TRP) for a tad over 30k. Whereas the other cats, trans/shoalwater, you're gonna be paying at least 50, and I'm pretty sure they won't run as skinny or get up as skinny as my FC. The right is better though.


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

So it was the early 90's or all the "90's" FC hulls that had structural issues?


----------



## 89rfl (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm glad somebody brought this thread back from 08!!! Love listening to y'all argue over who's is better. Both boats are pretty dang good at what they do!! I've never rode in a FC so I cant say anything good or bad but I like my 18ft RFL. All I wish for my rfl to be is 3ft longer with 35 more ponies behind it. Lol but that costs money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

*FC*

I have a '96 FC 21' and it had some hull issues. Had Tran rebuild it and haven't had a problem since. Running a TRP on the back and Ill jump up with any RFL. Guaranteed. The advantage to having that full catamaran hull is that if I'm sitting on the bottom, I can suck 21' feet of water to get up where a RFL can suck water from its tunnel which is 6-8 ft?? Correct me if I'm wrong on that. As far as speed, Ive hit 53 in mine. I have 3 very good friends that all run RFL w/TRP set ups and are great boats. I can jump up a hair shallower than my friends but they can run shallower while turning where I cant cause the cat hull will dip a little, where as the RFL slides and stays level. Straight on is a **** shoot. If there's a ripple on the water, just hang on! Have spent many many hours on both types of boats. The common denominator is the TRP! Slap it on the back of anything and it'll get up 6" shallower! If I didn't have my FC, Id probably have a RFL because of how they're built. But the Cat is paid for!


----------



## Rflbaffinman (Feb 18, 2014)

Airboat only thing that will run shallower than majek trp combo! An rfls r one of the fastest tunnel boats I've been on! If driven how they r intended to be used shallow water nothin comes close to a rfl!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Flats cat wont get up as shallow as the RFL, the FC wont run as shallow as the FC but you are only taking .5" here, provided you have watyer to feed the tunnel on the FC,if you have seen any of rail birds video with the right prop the RFL is pretty much an airboat it will run on soupy mud/water-- the FC needs enough clean water to feed the tunnel and soupy water just wont work all that well. The RFL wont ride as nice as the Flats cat though.


----------



## theneedmachine (Jan 19, 2013)

they are both great boats. I have an 02 -17' FC with a 90 2 stroke yamaha. Propped for hole shot so Its slow, (31mph) but runs skinny, smooth and gets up even when the hulls are on the bottom. It drifts too slow for me and never straight... always at an angle, which is good and bad. TM fixed that though.

needs about 8" to float at rest with 2 guys and gear. Will run scary skinny and get you in trouble.

If I get rid of the FC my next boat will be a RFL, but I would recommend a FC to anyone that asks. I get to fish out of a 18' RFL often, Its an awesome boat. Does everything a little better than my FC other than a smooth ride.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Where is the measuring tape?:headknock


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*FC*

I ran a 21 ft Flats Cat for awhile. Loved the boat. If there was water it would run in it! Took chop great quartering into it like everyone else says. Had a buddy with a 21 ft with TRP. Scary skinny, best shallow water set up in my opinion! Only been in a few RFL, run super skinny also, but the run across open bays with a chopped sucked. RFL are built like a tank though! Ride in them both and make your decision...


----------



## Majekster (May 13, 2008)

A Majek Decal will look much better on the back of your truck! :biggrin:


----------



## Rancher86 (Nov 15, 2012)

This thread never gets old to me. That's why I had to bring it back. But I think it's fair to say that the two are pretty evenly matched, both having advantages over the other. Two solid boats, skinnest their are, and will be around for a long time God willing.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I own a 21' FC with a 150 Yam Max 2 stroke TRP. We also have an RFL with a 115 Yam 4 stroke.

The FC and the RFL both run shallow but the FC with the TRP is the winner hands down. It handles chop better, it will run in shallower water better, and getting up is no contest. With the TRP I can sit the FC down on mud and still get up in 10-15'. Now this does take a toll on your props! My blades are 19's, my top speed is between 42-48 depending on load and prop condition. I cruise between 30-34mph at 4400rpm, once again depending on load and weather.

The FC will also skip/slide across mud patches/grass for short distances. If you do stick the FC it is a much easier boat to get unstuck because it does not suck to the bottom as bad as the RFL.

Im sure if the RFL had a TRP on it with equal power it would benefit greatly from it but it would not change its open water handling. Running chop the RFL will get you wet and it will knock your fillings lose.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Rfl for shallow performance, no contest. Flats cat is better in open water. I find no need to run in open water, so rfl is the winner for the land cut.


----------

